# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  معظل در فصل ۴ شیمی پیش

## webadres

سلام اقایون اساتید من طبق روال همیشه اومدم و فصل ۴شیمی پیش رو از خیلی سبز خوندم ولی الان که تست های کانون و سنجشومیزنم درصدام فاجعه اند دوستان با چه سبکی این فصلو مطالعه کردن؟ در ضمن واسه این فصل کدوم کتاب بهتر تو
ضیح داده:خیلی سبز یا مبتکران یا مهروماه ؟

----------


## nacli

فکر نکنم سبک خاصی داشته باشه خوندنش. اما یه چیزی ک هست اینه ک همه مطالبش ب هم مربوط هست و شما اگه اولش خوب بفهمی بقیه شو هم میفهمی. کجاشو مشکل داری ؟؟؟؟

----------


## webadres

موقعی که از روی خیلی سبز میخوندم و تست میزدم مشکلی احساس نکردم حتی تست های کنکور رو هم درست میزنم اما الان که رفتم رو تست های کانون و سنجش اکثرا غلط میشه

----------


## EdisS

> سلام اقایون اساتید من طبق روال همیشه اومدم و فصل ۴شیمی پیش رو از خیلی سبز خوندم ولی الان که تست های کانون و سنجشومیزنم درصدام فاجعه اند دوستان با چه سبکی این فصلو مطالعه کردن؟ در ضمن واسه این فصل کدوم کتاب بهتر تو
> ضیح داده:خیلی سبز یا مبتکران یا مهروماه ؟


من فقط یبار مبتکرانو خوندم+تست هایی ک v.i.t زده بود ..تو قلم چی درصدم شد70 (بی دقتی داشتم فقط)...
تو سنجشم همه سوالایی رو ک از این فصل داده بود زدم..
مبتکران همه چیو از اولش خوب توضیح داده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## webadres

ممنون

----------


## AmirAria

خب علت غلط هات چی بوده؟ درس رو کامل نفهمیدی ؟ یا یه نکته ای رو جا انداختی؟
من سال سومم و در مورد الکتروشیمی نمیدونم ولی علت غلط زدن تستا رو بررسی کن ببین چی بوده 
به این سرعت که فکر عوض کردن منبع نکن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## webadres

وقتی که از روی درسنامه های خیلی سبز میخوندم نکته برداری کردم  و بعدا دوباره نکات رو خوندم ولی جواب ندادحدودا ۲۰۰ تا نکته در اوردم

----------


## Ali TiR

*من پارسال خیلی سبز خوندم و به همین مشکل برخوردم برادر ...*
*فقط مبتکران مبتکران مبتکران ...
عجیب عالی توضیح داده ... تا 30 اردیبهشت واسه خوندن دقیق فصل 4 وقت داری الکی استرس زود تموم کردنشو نگیر ... کلا 30 صفحه ست قشنگ با درس نامه های مهندس بازرگان همه شو میتونی یاد بگیری ...
چیزی که تو فصل 4 خیلی مهمه دسته بندی کلی فصل و داشتن طبقه بندی ذهنیه :
1- تعیین عدد اکسایش به دو روش رسم ساختار و تشکیل معادله و اینکه چه وقت از کدوم استفاده کنیم و مفهوم اکسایش و کاهشه ... مثلا واسه خودت باید جمع بندی کاملی از این بحث داشته باشی ... به عنوان مثال : در مورد اکسایش هر کی الکترون از دست بده یا هیدروژن بده یا اکسیژن بگیره خودش اکسید میشه و خودش عنصر کاهنده ست . ( ینی بقیه رو کاهیده میکنه و خودشو اکسید میکنه)  واسه کاهش هم کاملا برعکس
2-تفاوت آلدهید و کتون و کربوکسیلیک اسید و نحوه تغییر عدد اکسایش اتم ها توشون
3- سلول های الکتروشیمایی گالوانی و الکترولیتی و واکنش نویسی و استوکیومتری شون ... ارجاعت میدم به مبتکران . واقعا بی نظیر بحثو باز کرده
4- پیش بینی انجام پذیر بودن یا نبودن واکنش : که ایی صفر + باشه (مثل دلتا جی منفی) واکنش انجام پذیر  و ایی صفر منفی ( مث دلتا جی +) واکنش انجام ناپذیره
4- خوردگی آهن ، برقکافت و آبکاری و فر آیند هال و سلول سوختی ... . فقط باید حواست باشه بحث خوردگی آهن و سلول سوختی رو نکات آند و کاتد و. .. شون مثل سلول گالوانی و برقکافت و فرآیند هال و آبکاری در سلول الکترولیتی انجام میشه و نکاتش مث سلول الکترولیتیه
5- واکنش های کلی این فرآیند ها به شدت مهمه . خارج کشور داخل کشور 93 و 94 به نحوه های مختلف سوال دادن
6- حفظ کاربردی جدول پتانسیل های کاهشی استاندارد .من رمز شعر گونه گذاشتم . دبیر دوران پیش دانشگاهی تو این شعر کمکم کرد . شما هم شعر بسازین . راه دیگه ای نداره غیر از این .
موفق باشین*

----------


## webadres

منم فک میکنم خیلی سبز این بخش رو بد توضیح داده دم شما گرم


دستت درد نکنه که مباحث رو هم نوشتی 
فک کنم مشکل اعظمم تو این فصل ابکاری و واکنش هاش باشه

ممنون

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام اقایون اساتید من طبق روال همیشه اومدم و فصل ۴شیمی پیش رو از خیلی سبز خوندم ولی الان که تست های کانون و سنجشومیزنم درصدام فاجعه اند دوستان با چه سبکی این فصلو مطالعه کردن؟ در ضمن واسه این فصل کدوم کتاب بهتر تو
> ضیح داده:خیلی سبز یا مبتکران یا مهروماه ؟


جزوه معلممون رو با مبتکران ادغام و بازنویسی کردم بد نشد 
تنها آزمونی بود که سال اولی که کنکور میدادم شیمی پیش رو 100 میزدم

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط webadres


منم فک میکنم خیلی سبز این بخش رو بد توضیح داده دم شما گرم


دستت درد نکنه که مباحث رو هم نوشتی 
فک کنم مشکل اعظمم تو این فصل ابکاری و واکنش هاش باشه

ممنون


هر چند من خودم طرفدار بهمن بازرگانیم ولی به نظر من نتیجه گیری شما غلطه!(خیلی سبزم خوندم)
توجه بنمو برادر من: شما وقتی تست زدی و درسنامه خوندی همه مطالب جلو چشت بوده و تازه تو ذهنت بوده پر واضحه که باید درست میزدی ولی سر جلسه بعد خستگی عمومی و زیست و ریاضی و ... معلومه که ذهنت قاطی میکنه.
این فصل هیچ چیز خاصی نداره اگر این دو تا کار رو بکنی:
1- قسمت های مهم جدول ای صفر رو حفظ باش
2- بشین هر کدوم از سلول های الکترو شیمیایی رو یه بار به کمک کتاب و جزوه ات واسه خودت تحلیل و توجیه کن.
3- خلاص!*

----------


## nacli

> *
> هر چند من خودم طرفدار بهمن بازرگانیم ولی به نظر من نتیجه گیری شما غلطه!(خیلی سبزم خوندم)
> توجه بنمو برادر من: شما وقتی تست زدی و درسنامه خوندی همه مطالب جلو چشت بوده و تازه تو ذهنت بوده پر واضحه که باید درست میزدی ولی سر جلسه بعد خستگی عمومی و زیست و ریاضی و ... معلومه که ذهنت قاطی میکنه.
> این فصل هیچ چیز خاصی نداره اگر این دو تا کار رو بکنی:
> 1- قسمت های مهم جدول ای صفر رو حفظ باش
> 2- بشین هر کدوم از سلول های الکترو شیمیایی رو یه بار به کمک کتاب و جزوه ات واسه خودت تحلیل و توجیه کن.
> 3- خلاص!*


و اینکه خودت بشین تفاوت های سلول گالوانی و الکترولیتی رو در بیار بعضی چیزاش برعکسه مثلا تو گالوانی آند منفیه و تو الکترولیتی آند مثبت. همین چیزای ریز ریز ممکنه کار دستت بده

----------


## nacli

واسه جدول ای صفر هم میتونی اینطوری حفظ کنی: الو من زن کربلایی فری نیسانی هستم. کو نقره ی حاجی پا طلا.

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> واسه جدول ای صفر هم میتونی اینطوری حفظ کنی: الو من زن کربلایی فری نیسانی هستم. کو نقره ی حاجی پا طلا.


این که حفظش از حفظ جدول سخت تره  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mehdi.m

قطعا مبتکران
ی چیزی که هست برخلاف تصور خیلی ها این فصل مفهومیه نه حفظی و شما اگه بتونی ی تصویرسازی خوبی انجام بدی تو ذهنت تمومه
کلیدواژه حل بسیاری از  سوالات هم فرق آند و کاتد و قطب های - و + هست
رو اکسایش کربن ها و سلول های سوختی که حفطی محظه هم باید دقت کنی
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## king of konkur

یه کاریو بت میگم حتمن انجام بده
برو فیل شیمی بگیر
یا از یجا گیربیار
فصل 4 رو از روی فیل بخون
بعد برو سایت شیمی یزدسوال
ای کنکور شیمی چند سال اخیرو دان کن فصل 4 رو بزن
بعد ببین چ پیشرفتی میکنی
الکتروشیمی از نظر من گلابی ترین فصل شیمی کنکوره
همش حفظیه
من خودم با مبتکران حال کردم
موفق باشی ان شاالله

----------


## Dan_Gh

> موقعی که از روی خیلی سبز میخوندم و تست میزدم مشکلی احساس نکردم حتی تست های کنکور رو هم درست میزنم اما الان که رفتم رو تست های کانون و سنجش اکثرا غلط میشه


داداش درسنامه موج آزمون شیمی رو بخون...ولی اول تستای مبتکران رو بزن...بعد تستای موج آزمون :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## arnika

من پارسال اين فصلو از روي مبتكران خوندم داااااااااااغون بود...هيچي نفهميدم..حتي امتحان پيشم نتونستم سوالاشو جواب بدم...
اما امسال از روي خيلي سبز خوندم،عااااااااااااالي بود....
درصداي ازمونمم بااينكه ي تستم ازش وقت نبود حل كنم شد 56..
اما ايندفعه دارم تمووووووم تستاي خيلي سبز رو ميزنم...مطمئنم انشاالله ميشه 70....
فقط مهم سلسله وار بودنشه.....بايد از اولش بفهمي...وگرنه ك هيييييييچي....

----------


## Healer

> سلام اقایون اساتید من طبق روال همیشه اومدم و فصل ۴شیمی پیش رو از خیلی سبز خوندم ولی الان که تست های کانون و سنجشومیزنم درصدام فاجعه اند دوستان با چه سبکی این فصلو مطالعه کردن؟ در ضمن واسه این فصل کدوم کتاب بهتر توضیح داده:خیلی سبز یا مبتکران یا مهروماه ؟


دوست عزیز این فصل برعکس ظاهرش تحلیلیه بهتره بشینی کتاب درسی رو عمیق بخونی و خودت نتیجه گیری کنی از شکلا برداشت مطلب کنی و رمز بذاری
مثلا
کاتیون میره کاتد(اول هردو ک) در سلول الکترولیتی پس کاتد منفیه اما سلول ‌گالوانی برعکسه پس کاتدش مثبته
اینطوری مطالب تو ذهنت میمونه و از یادتم نمیره
در ضمن فعالیت ها و تمرین های کتاب درسیم دونه دونه حتی اگه خیلی به نظرت چرت بودن حل کن
وقتی یه دورت تموم شد یه دورم مرور کن رمزاتو 
بعد تست

----------


## Armanzenderooh

سلام.
به نظرم مطالب رو فراموش کردی.
اول درسنامه رو خوندی و تست زدی و اوکی بوده.الان که کمی فراموش شده دوباره اومدی تست بزنی.
به نظرم اگه برگردی تست ها خیلی سبز هم بزنی الان کمی مشکل داری. و اینا به خاطر فراموش شدنه. که طبیعیه دوره کن بیشتر 
الکتروشیمی فصل خیلی یوفیه(😉) فرق نداره خیلی از چی بخونی ولی خیلی سبز و مبتکران طبق معمول بهتر کار کردن.

----------


## webadres

اقایون داداشام من موج ازمون شیمی پایه رو دارم خیلی خوبه 

واسه پیش هم فار رو دارم به نظرتون لازمه موج ازمون پیش الگو رو هم بگیرم؟؟؟

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام اقایون اساتید من طبق روال همیشه اومدم و فصل ۴شیمی پیش رو از خیلی سبز خوندم ولی الان که تست های کانون و سنجشومیزنم درصدام فاجعه اند دوستان با چه سبکی این فصلو مطالعه کردن؟ در ضمن واسه این فصل کدوم کتاب بهتر تو
> ضیح داده:خیلی سبز یا مبتکران یا مهروماه ؟


من خودم خیلی سبز دارم خیلی خوب نوشته....!!!

به نظرم باید مفهومی بخونین...

----------


## nacli

> این که حفظش از حفظ جدول سخت تره


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------

